

Avoid Rails When Generating JSON responses with PostgreSQL - sleepyhead
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/2014/05/27/avoid-rails-when-generating-json-responses-with-postgresql.html

======
edoceo
Key point: avoid rails :p

